# PC - 4" or 6" Pads



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

For the detailing connoisseurs:
Do you use 6" pads, or a mix of 4" & 6"
Using 4" pads - When and why?

Cheers


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Mixture of both.

Normal work 6 or 6 half inch pads.

Smaller panels, lower halfs of doors, front and rear valences etc. On my own car for instance front wings and tailgate.

Spot work, scratches etc, major swirled areas - 4 inch spot pads to boost the strength of the PC, you can tell this works as you can make the paint warm by PC so be carefull on edges.

I wouldnt be without either, every detail I do using the PC I take both.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

as rich says a mixture mainly 6/6.5" but 4" for spot of difficult areas


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

4" Cutting pad - Small defect removal, before cracking out the rotary.
4" Polishing Pad - Glass polishing, convertible top window polishing with Megs PlastX
4" finishing pad & Cosmo battery polisher - Application of #16

Everything else PC/Rotary with 6" pads.

Has anyone used 8" pads? or the Edge 2000 on a rotary?

Steve


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i use a mixture, 4" for hard to reach areas, and 4" too for deeper marks, seems to give it more cut, especially with scratch x


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

*Cheers*

Thanks for the advise, only have 6" at the moment. Will have to go and buy some 4" . . . .


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

I only tend to use 4" pads as I don't really like the 6", feel you have much more control with the 4" pads and allows the PC to work better.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Use both although mainly 6/6.5" as I can't get good results with the 4" myself - strange!


----------



## dj350z (Nov 3, 2005)

'scuse me - but what does 'pc' stand for??


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

..............Porter Cable................that's the name of the company who manufacture it  

Bryan


----------



## dj350z (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers Bryan


----------

